# Pen Kits - "Postable or Non-Postable?"



## wade

I'm looking to try my hand at turning a couple of pens, and was wondering what the difference between "Postable and Non Postable" pen kits. Is it the stamp on the end of the pen or what? I'm a little lost, and cant seem to find the answer on the internet.


----------



## Herb G.

Postable means you can park the cap on the back end (opposite of writing tip end) of the pen.
Non postable means you can't do that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss

Here's a video by Brian Goulet on the question of posting the cap ...


----------



## CWS

duncsuss said:


> Here's a video by Brian Goulet on the question of posting the cap ...


Not even noon and I already learned something today. Thanks for posted.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

